

Software uses Twitter, Flickr to let dissidents send coded messages  - mathewi
http://gigaom.com/2010/07/12/software-uses-twitter-flickr-to-let-dissidents-send-secret-messages/

======
mukyu
404s for me. Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cac...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&q=cache:http://gigaom.com/2010/07/12/software-
uses-twitter-flickr-to-let-dissidents-send-secret-
messages/&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=)

~~~
mathewi
yes, sorry -- there was a glitch and it got unpublished somehow. but it is
live again.

------
georgecmu
Bad link. Try this instead:
[http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Canadian+software+helps+Iran+d...](http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Canadian+software+helps+Iran+dissidents+connect.-a0202500103)

~~~
mathewi
yes, sorry -- there was a glitch and it got unpublished somehow. but it is
live again.

